# Pet goat manhood seems to be deformed. Anyone else experience this?



## KaylaL (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello all! I have an appointment with my veterinarian on Monday to examine my goat, sprocket's privates. He has been this way for as long as I have had him but he was my first goat and I had nothing to compare it to realize that it didn't look normal. Since then I've got another goat and I'm now realizing that his privates do not look quite normal. Has anyone else had any experience with this? He is my baby and I'm a nervous wreck and don't want to wait until
Monday. Lol he is acting completely fine- good appetite, energetic, etc. he was born March 19 and it a Nigerian dwarf. In addition my neighbor who has severa goats says his testicles seems small. He's right at 3 months old.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very strange, as long as his temp is ok he should be alright till Monday.


----------



## KaylaL (Jun 22, 2017)

Yes he's acting fine and he has looked like that for a very long time I am just realizing now that it's not normal :/


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Is he urinating out the back end or where he should (under his tummy)?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

He looks like it didn't seal up. All male mammals start with female genitalia very early on in fetal development. The vaginal/vulval folds close into a tube to form the penis. His didn't close up for whatever reason. That's really odd, in 35 years of goats, I have never seen that!


----------



## KaylaL (Jun 22, 2017)

Lottsagoats, thank you so much for the info! I am so worried about him now that I've been researching. I just cannot find any info. He has been this way for as long as I can remember but I have never had goats before and didn't realize that this was not the norm until I just recently got another one. He urinates fine from under his belly as he should. I will keep everyone posted!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you KaylaL.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

So, looking at that. ..would he basically be a hermaphrodite with more male characteristics? I have seen so many things about hermie goats and all outwardly appear female. Sorry to throw this question on your thread, this is just kind of fascinating.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No, he's genetically male as are all the ones who appear mostly female with enlarged clitoral organs or other small deformities. 
A hermaphrodite has the primary and secondary sex organs of both male and female and can breed as either. You can literally AI it with it's own sperm, it's fertile, and can feed it's own kids.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Could it just be hypospadias-maybe? If he's to be a pet, you'll want to have him wethered, btw. But you probably knew that.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

goathiker said:


> No, he's genetically male as are all the ones who appear mostly female with enlarged clitoral organs or other small deformities.
> A hermaphrodite has the primary and secondary sex organs of both male and female and can breed as either. You can literally AI it with it's own sperm, it's fertile, and can feed it's own kids.


Wow! That is very interesting!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Uh oh, we're going to have to have some long talks when I can afford to replace my computer lol


----------



## KaylaL (Jun 22, 2017)

So he will be okay?? I'm so worried about him but after reading all this it sounds like I just have a "special" child. Lol. And yes we were kinda thinking maybe that was the case that he was kinda both of you will. lol he's my baby. I've raised him since 3 days old and he's always looked that way. He acts fine and is so loving. And I actually have him an appointment to be fixed he's just not old enough yet for my vet. He prefers them to be 5 months old so I was going to take him in August. But I'm taking him Monday to have his "abnormality" looked at.


----------



## KaylaL (Jun 22, 2017)

Another thing to mention is someone questioned his urinating. He like spritzes like a sprinkler before it becomes more of a stream. He always has since he was little.


----------



## KaylaL (Jun 22, 2017)

I was never planning to use him for breeding anyways- just as my little backyard baby pet  I'm hoping this is nothing and doesn't require surgery other than just being "fixed".


----------



## KaylaL (Jun 22, 2017)

Catharina, you were correct. He has a form of hypospadias. He is all male just a "glitch in formation" so to speak he has all male plumbing only just a deformation when it came to sealing up his "pee pee". She talked like since he is not in pain and is urinating and all fine there's not a major rush and we could possibly wait until he is old enough to be fixed and see about doing everything at once instead of two procedures. She is going to consult with a veterinarian at a training hospital that she knows very well that deals strictly with meat animals namely cows and goats and extreme cases so chances are she has probably seen and dealt with this type of situation. Depending on what this vet says will depend on when the procedure happens and what happens. She said they may cut of the tip or may just stitch it up making a shaft. She's not positive their plan of action just yet. She wanted to do some consulting and research before she decided what plan of action we will take. She has gone ahead and started him on some preparation shots to be in his system such as a CDT and a booster is coming in 2 weeks. Just an update!! I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

In case anyone is interested--What most goat people call a hermaphrodite is actually more correctly called "intersex." A hermaphrodite is what a snail is--an animal that has functional female & male reproductive organs. About 1 in 2000 human babies is born with some kind of intersex traits, & hermaphrodite is considered derogatory. Intersex is preferred.


----------

